# Report: Michael Carter-Williams "Available" For Trade



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It seems as though Michael Carter-Williams' name is going to continue to be synonymous with trade rumors. First rumored to possibly be traded before the 2014 NBA Draft, his name once again came up Wednesday during Chad Ford's weekly chat on ESPN.com.
> 
> From Ford:
> 
> ...


http://www.libertyballers.com/2015/...el-carter-williams-available-for-trade-sixers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seems like the Sixers have been trying to trade him for a while. Why is nobody biting?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Seems like the Sixers have been trying to trade him for a while. Why is nobody biting?


Because I'm sure the 6'ers want this years first round draft pick from one of Boston, LA, New York or Minny. 

This is getting depressing on the part of Philly. I hope MCDubs finishes out his rookie deal and refuses an extension.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> Seems like the Sixers have been trying to trade him for a while. Why is nobody biting?


Similar to what R-star said, I read that Philly was asking for multiple first-round picks for him, which is just way too much in a point-heavy league unless they're willing to take a pair of pretty late firsts from a good playoff team (which I doubt).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Makes sense. Last thing any of those teams need to do is give up first round picks, except maybe the Celtics who have a million first round picks.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How many teams could he could start for really? Aside from Philly there's Miami, the Knicks and the Lakers. Don't know about Utah, him and Trey Burke are both pretty poor. Couple other teams you could argue about, but not a lot. The Heat are the only one of those teams who might be motivated to make a move and there isn't much they have to swap.

Basic problem is he's not that good and he's not that young either. He's going to need to improve a lot before anyone is going to give up assets to get him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Makes sense. Last thing any of those teams need to do is give up first round picks, except maybe the Celtics who have a million first round picks.


If I'm the Pacers I'm offering up this years first and a middling player. But Philly is so delusional that they think that's about half of what it should take to get Williams.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> How many teams could he could start for really? Aside from Philly there's Miami, the Knicks and the Lakers. Don't know about Utah, him and Trey Burke are both pretty poor. Couple other teams you could argue about, but not a lot.
> 
> Basic problem is he's not that good and he's not that young either.


He could easily slide to the 2 guard as well. There's plenty of teams that could use him as a starter, and if not, super sub off the bench. 

Problem is no one knows what his production will look like when he isn't blatantly being showcased by Philly.


----------

